# The ten sexiest cars in the world



## Badbeams3 (Apr 14, 2001)

I was watching a TV show about the ten sexiest cars and that made me wonder...are flashlights sexy and which ones. And what would that mean anyway...a man shining one light will attract more women than another? So guys, get your viagra bottles out and help figure this one out.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 14, 2001)

For me flashlights are sexy when they come close to the optimal one (not found yet, still under construction...).

The feeling of the perfect machined aluminium of a surefire is sexy.

High power is sexy...

To be prepared is sexy...

And even a Surefire M6 is way cheaper than a Porsche Turbo, which would be sexy also...





This could make an interesting discussion...


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Apr 14, 2001)

LOL. Good one. That's like asking which pocket protector is sexiest? Hehe. I don't think "popular culture" is quite ready for the magnificence that is the LED flashlight quite yet. That's like me sitting around and waiting for the day that Electrical Engineers will be considered sexy. *Sigh*, when will the world learn to respect mental prowess over physical prowess. Well, my vote for sexiest flashlight would probably have to go to the E2. That light looks like a sports car of lights to me. I only wish I could afford to get one right now so I could get a better look.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 14, 2001)

For intelligent girls things like dealing with flashlights or something can be sexy. It can make you interesting. Not so intelligent ones think of the next Gucci bag...



while being introduced to the varieties of Surfire lights...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 14, 2001)

Sure, a Surefire has everything you could compare to a Porsche:

High Power,
Perfect Finish,
Burns a lot of fuel (or 123s...)

and the most important:

IT IS NOT REASONABLE
--------------------


----------



## lightlover (Apr 14, 2001)

CHRISTY TURLINGTON, passionately explaining to me over and over again how flashlights work ( in glorious detail ), while I look and learn and wonder …

Or in my real everyday life, a transparent-ceramic fuel cell powered M3+ ( The secret new prototype version ) /JOKE. 

Well, Umm, daydreams are healthy.

Some Sure-fires are really exceptional, in form and function. 
But the Mag 3D is a good flashlight and also an artwork. 
I think that overall, the Mag-Lite 3D has to have the most beautiful lines. 

Whatever the future has to offer in new and exciting products, it will remain a true classic.

Lite-lover. ( In Gwyneth Paltrow mode )


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 14, 2001)

the mag-lites are classics, i keep 2aa,2d,and 4d handy but the led versions seem to make more sense. not overly bright and cheap to run vs incandescant bulbs.


----------



## lightlover (Apr 15, 2001)

KenB, I've actually lost sleep thinking over this issue. 

In terms of Beauty is the way I'm approaching it.
As I see it, the best Sure-Fires are like a successful mixture of a Tank and a Ferrari.
Basically they are in a class of their own, and aren't outrageously expensive.
Or at least *one* can convince ourselves of that.

The Mag-Lite, especially the 3D, is like an old master painting, as subtle as a Canova statue.
And it's repairable, durable, and affordable, while it only looks very expensive.

The TekTite 6000 looks like it came from outer space, and the Aqua-Lux Sword is very – well, let's say on the phallic side of possible analyses. 
The Nightstar magnetic is extreme as a concept and a design. ( Does anyone have any info on them – new topic ? ) 

And the 110,000 Lumen flashbulbs – now that's sexy …

I can never decide on a *the one single best X of all* basis. A list of the best topmost would have to include some LED's and lasers. 

Ah, light is truth, and truth is beauty, 

Lite-lover




( I talk to the flowers ) 
( and they talk back to me )


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 15, 2001)

How about the old 1950`s-60`s bullet shaped Homarts...the one the cute movie ushers used to escort you to you seat with or shine at you to let you know...be quite or be thrown out (I wonder if thats why I often know I`ve seen the movie, but can`t remember how it ends).

At Bush Gardens they have a show called Hollywood on ice...and in the opening song/dance these cute girls come out and sway about on the ice shining these old Homarts around to the song Hollywood.

I think if I were making a pin up flashlight calender that light would have to be one. My 1 cent


----------



## busbar (Apr 18, 2001)

Last week my girlfriend (in her finest sultry voice) asked, "Is that a NightBuster 8X in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"


----------



## mikep (Apr 18, 2001)

Sexy flashlight?- that reminds me of the movie "parenthood" when the lights go out at a family dinner, and Steve Martin goes in his sister's dresser for a flashlight, fumbling in the dark- "How do you turn this thing on? click. BZZZZZZZZZZZZ!"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by mikep:
*Steve Martin goes in his sister's dresser for a flashlight, fumbling in the dark- "How do you turn this thing on? click. BZZZZZZZZZZZZ!"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

There's a very serious lesson to be learned here: Never keep a vibrating dildoe in the first place a movie actor goes to look for a flashlight.





A lot of smaller "keychain" flashlights have a phallic look about them (such as LEDTronics KeyLED), but the Photon II gets my vote for sexy keychain light.
It's got curves, and it looks good no matter how you wear it.

For a larger light, I'd probably give the Double Barrel a vote. The long alumimum barrels and brushed aluminum make this light stand out from the crowd.

The Trek 6000 looks like a deadly weapon out of an old Star Trek eposide, and the D-cell Mags get nominated for having a modern but classic flashlight look.

$0.02


----------

